# Horton r/c flying wing



## ThunderThud (Jan 8, 2008)

Thought you guys might really enjoy see this!


----------



## Bustedwing (Jan 8, 2008)

Man I love those things ! Must have been hell for the pilot, they flew lying down on their stomach incase you didn't know. Also known as Gotha 229 s if I remember right. I'de love to find a 1:72nd scale kit !!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice TT!...Bustedwing Revell do/or did one, don't know if it's still around though?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Parmigiano (Jan 9, 2008)

Bustedwing said:


> Man I love those things ! Must have been hell for the pilot, they flew lying down on their stomach incase you didn't know. Also known as Gotha 229 s if I remember right. I'de love to find a 1:72nd scale kit !!!!!



No, the ones with the pilot laid on the stomach were the previous tiny experimental gliders, the Ho-IX or Go-229 was much bigger and had a real cockpit with normal seat.
Not sure, but I think it was an ejection seat too...

About models, I know there is a 1/48 scale by Dragon for the 2-seater night fighter version.


This model is great: does it actually fly in controlled mode? that would be a great achievement for the guy who designed it !


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes it Parmigiano They are flying r/c Hortons. the one you see i believe Has electric ducted fans to power it.There is another being built to accept 2 small turbine engines. Turbine technology is very good and dependable for jet models.They are expensive ! RCSCALEBUILDER.COM has build forums that you must register as a guest to view or sign up for free but donates are welcome.


----------



## Okinchi (Jan 13, 2008)

ThunderThud said:


> Thought you guys might really enjoy see this!



Nice! Do you have any videos somewhere? Did you use any plans to build it?
I'm flying electric only, do not really build, no time. But did convert many plains to brush less. My favorite are the Parkzone FW190A, P51 D, Spitfire, or P38 (E-Flite), Ju87 (all brush less. All of them foamies though too, which does not bother me, I like it. The most reacent is a Ju87 from Hobby People (wattage?), but it is very tough to fly. Anyway, thanks for sharing,
Okinchi


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

F*ck the Mustang's, Thunderbolt's, Lightning's and Corsair's at those warbird meets....I'd turn up in one of those babies....imagine the chaos if someone would, a real flying Horten wing!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 13, 2008)

The model is not mine, but it is posted on the link in my other post for r/cscalebuilder.there are larger ones under construction and you can log on as a guest to view. RCSCALEBUILDER.COM


----------



## Velius (Feb 3, 2008)

ThunderThud said:


> There is another being built to accept 2 small turbine engines. Turbine technology is very good and dependable for jet models.They are expensive !



I was at an airshow not long ago where this one guy brought in a jet powered RC plane. Quite impressive! They told me that speeds of 200 MPH is easily reached in such an aircraft. The planes are quite manuverable too. All this for the "low low" price of $8000!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

wow!

Kudos to its builder!


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 24, 2008)

Velius
Who Needs $8000. A gas turbine is only a blowlamp with a compressor.
No I havent built it yet since the main problem will be the compressor bearings and getting the fuel into the damn thing. Easy enough on the bench but harder in an airframe.
If you want a discusion thread no probs BUT is this the right forum?
On second thoughts perhaps it MAY be. After all the BMW 3 thingies had a lifespan in the tens of hours range. (Wurger please correct if I'm wrong).
Dragonsinger.


----------



## Jgonzalez (Apr 24, 2008)

She must be a *itch to fly... It's hard to beleive such a _avant guard_ design is more than 60 years old!! Even for todays standards, she looks like Lockheed's Skunk works or Boeing's Phantom works most recent project


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2008)

Electric R/C Airplanes are for pus*ies who cant handle the Nitro....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2008)

you crack me up Dan!


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Dan
We are talking jet engines here. Real ones fly on Parafin or Diesel. Models on the same or possibly LPG.
With Nitro you would get some REAL boom with your zoom.  If you fly one on nitro can we see the video? Should be a gas.
Dragonsinger


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 25, 2008)

Never flew a jet before, sure wish I did.... Just talking straight for the prop jobs.... All of my planes used .46 size engines....

Im small potatoes compared to some of these cats....


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 25, 2008)

Simplest engine possible. One bearing, and once lit, constant burn, throttle by reducing fuel flow, don't even need a carburetor. It's the ancilliaries that cause problems, fuel pump, cooling air, lube. Everything is faster and more stressed. Unless your at the jetpipe (12-15000C) it should all be cooler than a piston or Wankel engine.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 2, 2008)

Still with how expensive those things can be in the larger scales I am with those that pilot by electrics. 
Healz.


----------

